# Missing Master File: Morrowind



## notasavior (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey how's it goin, Earlier today i followed a set of instructions to download a mod for Morrowind known as "The Underground" and when i opened up TESCS it said "Missing Master File: Morrowind." If any of you have ever had this problem, or just had some advice on how to fix it it'd be very much appreciated. this is the link to the mod http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Mods.Detail&id=240. Please get back to me on this asap. Thanks.

Also i forgot to mention, that when TESCS III does work. And if i to open a master file, it doesn't show up, none of the mods i have show.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi notasaviour, welcome to TSF.
Go into your base Morrowind directory and see if you can find the *Morrowind.esm* file. If that file is missing it's possible it was overwritten or moved when you installed the mod.
Your best course of action would be to backup your save files and then reinstall.


----------



## notasavior (Oct 24, 2009)

well i just checked, and i do have the .esm file but it still comes up as though it's missing it, any other suggestions?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you placed the Mod in the same place as the Morrowind.esm file?


----------



## notasavior (Oct 24, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Have you placed the Mod in the same place as the Morrowind.esm file?


i'm pretty sure i did, i have it in my Bethesda Softworks file, and it has the Morrowind.esm file in it too.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Download this http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3867
Its a Mod Manager for Morrowind. It should help you to install the mod correctly and ensure that all core files have been selected to run the game. 
The error your getting sounds like the Morrowind.esm file has been unchecked from the list. Which could be why the game is failing to launch.


----------



## notasavior (Oct 24, 2009)

ok, thank you, i'll try it out.


----------

